# wlan0 no esta!! (RESUELTO)

## ZayinAyin

Hola a todos... me he sumergido hace poco en esta distribucion de linux (gentoo) por recomendación de un amigo.. y la verdad esta bueno porq sirve para aprender y nos eneseña que no todo en esta vida es siguiente siguiente siguiente..

mi problema es que despues de seguir todas las instrucciones del handbook y despues de iniciar gentoo por primera vez en mi computadora.. me queria conectar a internet (uso wifi).. pero sopresa!! wlan0 no existe... me parece raro porq en el livedvd si estaba...

hice un

```
lspci
```

y me sale mi targeta de red inalambrica al final que es una RaLink rt2561

he instalado todo lo q he visto en los foros

```
#emerge wireless-tools

#emerge net-wireless/rt61-firmware

#emerge wicd
```

pero no pasa nada sigue sin aparecer wlan0

hago un 

```
ifconfig -a
```

pero solo me lista 2 interfaces que son lo y sit0

por favor.. me pueden dar una mano.. lo agradeceria mucho.. e intentado con muchos foros.. en ingles y español pero ninguno tiene la solucion a mi problema

graciasLast edited by ZayinAyin on Thu Aug 19, 2010 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge wireless-tools 

 

Pues si tienes instalado ese paquete seguro que dispones del comando iwconfig, corre iwconfig (a secas) y peganos la salida en otro post a mi con una realteck me crea ra0 en lugar de wlan0.

También pudiera ser que no hayas compilado el modulo para esa tarjeta.

----------

## ZayinAyin

esteban.. gracias por tomarte la molestia de responderme..

bueno te pego el resultado del iwconfig

que dice asi:

```
lo             no wireless extensions.

sit0           no wireless extensions.
```

como se ve.. wlan0 no aparece.. en el livedvd.. la reconoce sin hacer nada.. eso si.. cada vez que inicio con el livedvd tengo q copiar los drivers en la carpeta /lib/firmware/, hacer el modprobe y despues reiniciar el demonio wicd asi: /etc/init.d/wicd y de esa forma puedo tener internet.. por medio del livedvd de gentoo..

lo mismo trate de hacer en mi gentoo.. pero modprobe retorna que no conoce el modulo rt61

no conoces alguna forma de montar la interfaz wlan0 manualmente?? o habria alguna otra forma de compilar el modulo de esa targeta??

saludos!

----------

## Coghan

Deberás activar el módulo en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> -> Device Drivers
> 
>   -> Network device support
> 
>     -> Wireless LAN
> ...

 

----------

## ZayinAyin

hola coghan.. te cuento que tb ya hice eso, activo los drivers para mi tarjeta y otros dos mas por las dudas

salgo de ahi.. y pongo

```
make && make modules_install
```

se toma su tiempo y después hago un

```
modprobe rt61pci
```

y me dice que no se encuentra el modulo

también intento con otros como

```
modprobe rt2561

modprobe rt2561pci

modprobe rt2x00

modprobe rt2x00pci

modprobe rt61
```

pero obtengo el mismo resultado.. tengo los drivers rt2561.bin y rt6125s.bin los pongo en la carpeta /lib/firmware y hago un:

```
modprobe -r rt61pci rt2x00pci 2x00lib
```

(que es lo que hago para cargar el driver cuando inicio desde el livedvd)

y obtengo el mismo resultado

en que carpeta tengo que poner el driver para que modprobe me lo tome.. alguno sabe??

----------

## quilosaq

Mira que estés compilando el kernel que se ejecuta:

```
# uname -a

# eselect kernel list
```

----------

## ZayinAyin

bueno te muestro lo que obtuve

```
#uname -a

Linux equipo 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Aug 13 22:56:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93 GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

#eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1] linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 *
```

ven algo raro?

bueno por si acaso otra vez compile en el kernel los drivers de RaLink y la cosa es que cuando hago el make && make modules_install y carga, entre todo lo que carga aparecen modulos que se estan cargando como rt61pci.o rt2x00pci.o rt2x00lib.o asi que no entiendo porq al poner modprobe me retorna q no encuentra los modulos.. q bronca    :Mad: 

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Perdona si te parezco simple pero ¿sabes que además del make y make modules_install debes copiar a mano el kernel compilado a /boot?

----------

## ZayinAyin

si si, lo hago asi

```
# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

esta bien??

pero cuando hago:

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less
```

para buscar modulos, solo me aparecen 3 modulos.. y ninguno q tenga q ver con ralink (rt61)

pensas que esta ahi el problema??

----------

## quilosaq

Eso creo.

O no se compilan o no se instalan.

Haz el mismo find para buscarlos en /usr/src/linux. Seguramente te aparecerán.

Prueba a hacer make y cuendo acabe make modules_install. Evita el &&.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *coghan wrote:*   

> -> Device Drivers
> 
> -> Network device support
> 
> -> Wireless LAN
> ...

 

Para que te aparzcan modulos en /lib/modules/tukernel/ deberias haber compilado dentro de Ralink driver support el driver como módulo.

(Por lo demás y por si acaso no lo has hecho despues de compilar el kernel y copiarlo, hay que reiniciar y cargar el kernel que has cambiado.   :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## Coghan

Supongo que estarás compilando el kernel con genkernel, antes de compilar deberás realizar 'make menuconfig' para acceder a la configuración del kernel y activar los módulos que necesites, en tu caso el que te comenté más arriba. Hace mucho tiempo que no uso genkernel, pero en la configuración de este en /etc puedes activar que salte el menuconfig antes de compilar. O por el contrario puedes seguir el método tradicional para compilar el kernel con los pasos:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make

make modules_install

make install

```

Con esto ya tendrás tu núcleo instalado en la partición /boot, luego deberás editar grub (o el gestor que tengas) y modificarlo para que inicie con la nueva versión de tu núcleo, si esta ha cambiado.

----------

## ZayinAyin

uyy con razón no me daba.. no estaba instalando como módulo los drivers (q bruto)... los estaba poniendo todos con asterisco.. ya los puse con la M

no uso genkernel, uso la manera tradicional..

bueno les cuento mis avances.. lo instale como módulo.. hice make y despues make modules_install

cargo todo bien

hice el find.. para buscar mis módulos y al fin.. los vi ahi estaban todos los de mi targeta

contento pongo:

```
# modprobe rt2x00

# modprobe rt2x00lib
```

pero despues cuando hago el ultimo modprobe q es el mas importante pasa esto:

```
# modprobe rt61pci

FATAL: Error inserting rt61pci: (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknow parameter (see dmesg)
```

el dmesg da la sgte salida

```
# dmesg | tail

[   4.579353] rt61pci : Unknown symbol eeprom_93cx6_multiread

[   4.579916] rt61pci : Unknown symbol crc_itu_t

[   5.804955] rt61pci : EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[   5.913683] rt61pci : Unknown symbol crc_itu_t_table

[   5.914449] rt61pci : Unknown symbol eeprom_93cx6_multiread

[   5.915017] rt61pci : Unknown symbol crc_itu_t

[   6.051328] Adding 4104572k swap on /dev/sda5 Priority: -1 extents: 1 across: 4104572k

[  27.726472] rt61pci : Unknown symbol crc_itu_t_table

[  27.727237] rt61pci : Unknown symbol eeprom_93cx6_multiread

[  27.727888] rt61pci : Unknown symbol crc_itu_t
```

uyy q desilucion.. alguno sabe porq me da este error?? 

muchas gracias en serio ya por la ayuda q me han dado.. he progresado bastante..

saludos!

----------

## opotonil

Yo diria que te faltan modulos, ¿lo normal seria que los autoseleccionara?

Para "eeprom_93cx6_multiread" prueba a añadir:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Misc devices  --->

    EEPROM support  --->

      I2C EEPROMs from most vendors

```

Y para "crc_itu_t_table" puede que:

```

Library routines  --->

  CRC ITU-T V.41 functions

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> bueno les cuento mis avances.. lo instale como módulo.. hice make y despues make modules_install 

 

Despues de eso tienes que copiar el kernel ya que has cambiado muchas cosas en la nueva compilación y meter una nueva entrada en grub.conf para arrancar con el nuevo kernel.

Si no lo haces así el kernel que tenias (y que todavia tienes) no reconocerá esos módulos como propios.

----------

## ZayinAyin

les cuento que hice todo lo que me dijeron.. los modulos I2C EEPROMs from most vendors y CRC ITU-T V.41 functions no estaban asi que los tuve que poner... hice el make, make modules_install y copie el kernel a boot reinicie yyyyyyyy

SIIIIIIIII  APARECE WLAN0 Muchas gracias!!!! ... pero miren lo q me paso:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
```

uyy yo que pensaba q ya estaba listo alguien sabe que significa eso??

Pero igual muchas gracias.. estoy viendo la luz al final del tunel.. de verdad gracias a todos si se resuelve esto voy a poder usar el internet desde gentoo.. y ya no necesitar el livedvd para conectarme

----------

## quilosaq

Mira la salida de dmesg.

----------

## ZayinAyin

vi el dsmeg y me di cuenta que tenia q cargar el firmware

con

```
modprobe -r rt61pci rt2x00pci 2x00lib
```

y ahora funca todo bien.. Muchas gracias por la asistencia a todos ustedes

quilosaq, esteban_conde, Coghan y opotonil

sepan ustedes lo agradecido q estoy..ahora voy a seguir en mi investigación con este SO tan interesante.. sepan tb lo mucho q he aprendido con uds

Un saludo muy grande y mis eternos agradecimientos

Adios!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ZayinAyin wrote:*   

> bueno les cuento mis avances.. lo instale como módulo.. hice make y despues make modules_install

 

Los DETALLES son improtantes, espero y te quede como experiencia, sino, siempre perderas muchisimo tiempo en los foros.

Porque te critico?

Por que en el mensaje que te estoy CITANDO, veo que haces:

```
shell# make

shell# make modules_install
```

Pero, a mi juicio, estas mal  :Very Happy: , debes hacer el siguiente procedimiento:

```
shell# cd /usr/src/linux/

shell# make menuconfig

/*marcas como modulo <M> o como compilado <*>, segun sea tu necesidad y requerimiento*/

/*salimos del menuconfig*/

shell# make  <-- esto manda compilar el kernel

shell# make modules <--- crea y prepara los modulos

shell# make modules_install <--- instalas los modulos

shell# make install <--- se copia vmlinuz, system.map y config a /boot/
```

A continuacion si por defecto usas el kernel (vmlinuz, el que esta en /boot) a como te lo deja el genkernel, entonces ya solo bastaria con reiniciar. De lo contrario, si eres de los que tienen doble kernel (vaya, chico precabido), entonces deberias ir a /boot, hacer renombres a como tu los tengas (segun tu grub.conf) y reiniciar.

Una ves inicie con el kernel a como se compilo, ya automaticamente debe cargarse el modulo de tu wireless (por defecto), de lo contrario, nos pegas el dmesg |tail, un  lspci |grep Wireless y el resultado de modprobe -v TUMODULO.

Tambien, cuando quede resuleto un post (como este), edita tu primer entrada (inicio del psot) y agrega el mensaje de: (resuelto), asi las personas que vean el post o tengan tu mismo problema encuentren rapido una solucion.

Y utiliza las etiquetas CODE, de esta forma, en menos POSTS resuelves tu problema !

Enhorabuena por entrarle a Gentoo, es lo mejor !... Sigue aprendiendo men !

Saludos !

----------

## Coghan

Permíteme una pequeña corrección:

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> shell# make  <-- esto manda compilar el kernel
> 
> ...

 

<<make modules>> sobra, ya la orden make incluye el compilado de los módulos. La orden específica de compilar los módulos se usa para recompilar las modificaciones en modulos de un kernel ya compilado sin necesidad de pasar por toda la compilación de este.

----------

## ZayinAyin

Bueno gracias por las críticas.. ahora estoy en un nuevo problema pero ya es total y completamente offtopic se trata de la interfaz gráfica asi q no lo voy a postear..

bueno..

o sea que si hago

```
# make modules
```

me ahorro de hacer?

```
# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

y bueno.. si vamos a la obra fina.. una preg mas.. cada vez q inicio la computadora

para q aparezca wlan0 tengo a hacer

```
modprobe -r rt61pci rt2x00pci rt2x00lib

modprobe rt61pci
```

es necesario hacerlo siempre?? o hay alguna manera de que ya quede por defecto en el inicio...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -r rt61pci rt2x00pci rt2x00lib
> 
> modprobe rt61pci

 

Escribe cada módulo en una línea dentro del archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kenel-2.6

----------

## ZayinAyin

lo hice.. pero igual tengo q hacerlo despues.. porq sino no me activa wlan0... y asi es desde la primera vez q inicio bien.. creen q sera por el firmware de la tarjeta q lo puse en /lib/firmware??

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que te arroja dmesg |grep rt61pci ?

----------

## ZayinAyin

esto:

```
# dmesg |grep rt61pci

[    5.000808] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.008129] phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

[    5.008130] phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

[    5.008132] phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET BG: 0x0000

[    5.008134] phy0 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET A: 0x0000

[    5.010539] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::radio

[    5.010577] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy0::assoc

[   13.526681] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin

[   17.595018] Modules linked in: pci_stub scsi_wait_scan at24 rt61pci crc_itu_t rt2x00pci rt2x00lib eeprom_93cx6

[   55.470249] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   59.366338] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   59.373658] phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

[   59.373660] phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

[   59.373661] phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET BG: 0x0000

[   59.373663] phy1 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET A: 0x0000

[   59.374342] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy1::radio

[   59.374431] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy1::assoc

[   59.686135] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin

[   63.652265] Modules linked in: rt61pci crc_itu_t rt2x00pci rt2x00lib eeprom_93cx6 pci_stub scsi_wait_scan at24 [last unloaded: eeprom_93cx6]

[  103.301493] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  106.334875] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[  106.342194] phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

[  106.342196] phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

[  106.342198] phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET BG: 0x0000

[  106.342200] phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET A: 0x0000

[  106.343636] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy2::radio

[  106.343678] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy2::assoc

[  106.618962] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin

[  115.484452] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  120.944613] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[  120.951924] phy3 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

[  120.951926] phy3 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

[  120.951928] phy3 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET BG: 0x0000

[  120.951929] phy3 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET A: 0x0000

[  120.952608] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy3::radio

[  120.952774] Registered led device: rt61pci-phy3::assoc

[  121.227698] rt61pci 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting rt2561s.bin

[  126.371924] Modules linked in: rt61pci crc_itu_t rt2x00pci rt2x00lib eeprom_93cx6 pci_stub scsi_wait_scan at24 [last unloaded: eeprom_93cx6]
```

----------

## esteban_conde

No estoy seguro pero como has compilado un nuevo kernel para cambiar los modulos puede que eso afecte al firmware, si fuera tu volveria a emerger el firmware de net-wireless/rt61-firmware.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si tienes activado el System V IPC en el kernel.

```
grep SYSVIPC /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## pelelademadera

proba cambiando la tarjeta de red de slot pci. a veces es problema de irq y que se yo

----------

